# Matts Journal New Lean Progress



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Thought I would make a journal to track my progress as taking my gym and diet on a more serious note

Stats

Height 178

Weight approximately 14 st 2

Training around 4 years

I'm looking to add size however try and stay lean (as possible)

I train push pull split usually 4 days a week

Starting my new plan with JP next week so I am looking forward to that

My diet mainly consists of protein and fats whereby I have my carbs around training times usually. With one high carb day per week.

Here's a few shots from last couple of weeks to show where I'm at




























I'm looking to learn daily so any help would be greatly appreciated

Thanks


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Legs today

Foam rolling

Calf raises

10 reps (10 sec eccentric, 5 sec concentric)

STiff deads

110kg 12 reps

Reduced weight to 80 till failure straight after

Squats rest paused

6 sets of 4 reps at 130kg 10 sec rest bet?een sets

Glute ham raises

1 set till failure

Db lunges

30kg a side 20 reps rest paused then pushed to 30

Done.










Took a shot whilst warming up. Legs feeling leaner want them more defined though


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Push today

Db press

46kg x 12

52kg x 8

V bar Dips

40kg x 8 2 sets

Drop set to 20kg

Shoulder machine

110kg rest pause 8*5*3

Flyes

28 kg x 8 reps

Laterals

18 kg x 20 reps

Triceps pull downs

2 set failure

Going to increase carbs slightly now.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

As if no one has commented in here.

Fab physique, great coach!

Oh and nice high tops 

Good luck with your goals!


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Picked this up on way home standard Monday night shop.... This will provably only last me a few days.... What are carbs?


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> As if no one has commented in here.
> 
> Fab physique, great coach!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Big pull session this morning

Switching my training to morning sessions as my gym is so busy around 6pm and fed up of having to share equipment


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Made an @Bulkpowders.co.ukorder yest afternoon received this morning before 9am. Outstanding service


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Big push session today will update after


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Started new plan with JP today

Did chest and back never done before but was good....

Weighing at 15 stone now.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Cracking physique, but **** me your dress sense and Barnet is shocking


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> Cracking physique, but **** me your dress sense and Barnet is shocking


Thanks bud il take the first compliment lol


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

New diet with JP is goin good. Got increased cals a fair bit with intense low volume training style. Took a quick pic before cardio this morning weight is up at 15.2 still holding a fair bit of water now with the increased carbs can only just see abs lol..... Fading away. Good thing Is all my lifts are up and log book getting beaten.










An early pull sesh tomo then off to Liverpool for the weekend


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Had 3 days off training back to it tonight with chest/lats/bis

Weight still around 15st 3-4lb trying to stay lean although binged over weekend which I was dissapointed with!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Natty or running any gear?


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Ironically I've been natty since started training at 18/19 just 3 weeks into

First cycle now bud. Felt

It was time.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Mattye8 said:


> Ironically I've been natty since started training at 18/19 just 3 weeks into
> 
> First cycle now bud. Felt
> 
> It was time.


I'm only my first cycle at 32 so I've not exactly been quick on it!

What's your goals?


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Tbh I feel as though I have wasted last 18 months or

So should have gone on then, feel massive difference already. I am looking to compete that's why I have gone with a coach and trying to go to a new level.


----------



## Casper13 (Sep 20, 2013)

You must sh1t bricks fella lol

Looking good, well done for not getting on the gear sooner, wish i couldsay that.

On your push day do you not do shoulders?


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Casper13 said:


> You must sh1t bricks fella lol
> 
> Looking good, well done for not getting on the gear sooner, wish i couldsay that.
> 
> On your push day do you not do shoulders?


Thank you bud. Yeah I'm glad I did I guess and IMO is the only way forward! It's annoying though because I naturally got strong fast and put on good size then the last 18 months gains massively slowed down and I put on size but a lot of fat in the process. Have done my research for last 2 years or so and all them plateaus were broke within 2 weeks.... So much BS in the industry about being natty ect I feel only when u try it you can really tell.

I used to however my new routine for example I did chest/lats/bis today on Thursday I shall be doing delts and tris.... Since being with JP he really does know how to put muscle groups/exercises/rep ranges for epic workouts for progression.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Mattye8 said:


> Tbh I feel as though I have wasted last 18 months or
> 
> So should have gone on then, feel massive difference already. I am looking to compete that's why I have gone with a coach and trying to go to a new level.


You have a good base there. I think it's good to learn about your body natty and train your CNS before getting on gear. I'm on a low dose anyway.

What are you running?


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> You have a good base there. I think it's good to learn about your body natty and train your CNS before getting on gear. I'm on a low dose anyway.
> 
> What are you running?


500mg test + 1000iu HCG p/w simple as you like!


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Mattye8 said:


> Thought I would make a journal to track my progress as taking my gym and diet on a more serious note
> 
> Stats
> 
> ...


Looking good mate and solid

similar shape to me

And Im in same boat as u, looking add size and muscle tissue but staying leaner

Have you considerded or looked into Lets add mass program online?

LEan gains year round rather than bulking to get bigger


----------



## aj90 (Jul 30, 2011)

looking awesome mate, you're always making progress from what i see, 4 years and still growing like a mofo, plus you dont even hammer loads of gear!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Weeks4-6 were mental for me. Gained loads of size and strength


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Mattye8 said:


> New diet with JP is goin good. Got increased cals a fair bit with intense low volume training style. Took a quick pic before cardio this morning weight is up at 15.2 still holding a fair bit of water now with the increased carbs can only just see abs lol..... Fading away. Good thing Is all my lifts are up and log book getting beaten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats your diet consisting off now them pal with JP

I no my mate used him few months back and alot of it on train days was massive amount calories and alot carbs all around workout

He was going throough huge amounts matodextrin around and during his workouts which I dont no how he sank it all tbh! would made me sick

Then non train days was increase fats, and only two carb meals that day

something along those lines

By way love ur food in that pic! looks just like what I go throug

Cashew butter - best thing there is!

Steaks/red meat

Almond milk

Nuts

coconut oil! great cook with

hydro whey! best protein bar non around


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

For example this was me at my heaviest 15.5 stone 100% natty in May! I'm same weight now just carrying much lower water and fat!


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Dazarms said:


> Looking good mate and solid
> 
> similar shape to me
> 
> ...


Thanks mate.... Yeah I'm quite stocky arms tend to over power chest (grr)

Funnily enough I got a £25 discount for that program would have worked out at a bargain of £75 for 12 weeks so it was that and JP. The guy running it looks immense goal sorta physique.

Yeah exactly mate..... Took me like 10 weeks to diet down to a lean figure in the summer hated it really so would rather just stay lean(ish) all year round if poss.


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

aj90 said:


> looking awesome mate, you're always making progress from what i see, 4 years and still growing like a mofo, plus you dont even hammer loads of gear!


Cheers bro! Hope everything going good with you tat looks immense !


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> Weeks4-6 were mental for me. Gained loads of size and strength


Coming up soon! Will look forward to that!


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Dazarms said:


> whats your diet consisting off now them pal with JP
> 
> I no my mate used him few months back and alot of it on train days was massive amount calories and alot carbs all around workout
> 
> ...


Yeah that's similar to me carbs mainly around workout which suits me! And yeah I used to have malto have vitargo now tho pre and intra malto post. Expensive stuff!!!!! Yeah mate food bill is high but can't put a price on good quality food! Just has manuka honey added to my PWO meals now!!!! £14 for a small jar had to just not look at overall price and enter me pin when paying lol


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Mattye8 said:


> Thanks mate.... Yeah I'm quite stocky arms tend to over power chest (grr)
> 
> Funnily enough I got a £25 discount for that program would have worked out at a bargain of £75 for 12 weeks so it was that and JP. The guy running it looks immense goal sorta physique.
> 
> Yeah exactly mate..... Took me like 10 weeks to diet down to a lean figure in the summer hated it really so would rather just stay lean(ish) all year round if poss.


that guy who runs it , Rick Hall

I trained with him last year on run up to his win at the North Brittan 2012 Mr Novice class

was mates with him past few years , met him in gold star gym in newcastle and just clicked

learnt alot from him and he really has gone from nothing to way he is now in under 3 years

I was debating trying JP out also mate as want new direction

Also want to stay leanish as long as I can smash on some more tissue and gain quality dense muscle

What sort of calories has JP got you on train days and non atm?

HA same mate my arms overpower everything, I thought I may be only one with this problem

Only train them once every two weeks now or they just grow crazy!

Hence name Daz arms!


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Mattye8 said:


> Yeah that's similar to me carbs mainly around workout which suits me! And yeah I used to have malto have vitargo now tho pre and intra malto post. Expensive stuff!!!!! Yeah mate food bill is high but can't put a price on good quality food! Just has manuka honey added to my PWO meals now!!!! £14 for a small jar had to just not look at overall price and enter me pin when paying lol


haha love the manuka honey ! I was adding it to my oats in morning small bowl kick day off

how do u take it PWO?

in a shake or on rice cakes or something after uv had a PWO isolate shake and fast carbs drink or all as one meal?

How do u take it PWO


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Dazarms said:


> that guy who runs it , Rick Hall
> 
> I trained with him last year on run up to his win at the North Brittan 2012 Mr Novice class
> 
> ...


He looks immense I follow him. He's got massive arms, and lean seems the same with him arms over power chest but looks good, Canetti much wear anything and tell he's a big fcker... We can't all be arnie massive chest and massive arms ?!

Yeah mate you should he got heaps of knowledge, and it helps that's he a monster himself lol. I'm on about 4500 but he's upping them I'm just struggling to get the cals in

Have it 90 mins PWO bud with 100g oats


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Mattye8 said:


> He looks immense I follow him. He's got massive arms, and lean seems the same with him arms over power chest but looks good, Canetti much wear anything and tell he's a big fcker... We can't all be arnie massive chest and massive arms ?!
> 
> Yeah mate you should he got heaps of knowledge, and it helps that's he a monster himself lol. I'm on about 4500 but he's upping them I'm just struggling to get the cals in
> 
> Have it 90 mins PWO bud with 100g oats


Ha yeah mate you can never have arms too big!

So 4,500 cals is that all around your workout mainly, pre,intra and pwo?

You dont take any in the morning if ur training in evening

I train at 6pm after work and have tried leaving carbs out thru the day until pre workout

Find it hard to get used to it and feel like craop during the day normaly

Light headed and low energy

Even when get plenty fats in thru day

any tips on how it works for u mate

also do u find it ok drinking so many carbs during ur workout


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Mattye8 said:


> Made an @Bulkpowders.co.ukorder yest afternoon received this morning before 9am. Outstanding service


What little goodies have u got here mate from bulk powders

I've never ordered from them before

Are they good?


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Dazarms said:


> Ha yeah mate you can never have arms too big!
> 
> So 4,500 cals is that all around your workout mainly, pre,intra and pwo?
> 
> ...


Yeah man my carbs come before intra and post workout and 1 meal after...... I wouldn't like to give u any tips u look far more advanced than me.... All I can say is I've been doing it since July and got in my best shape using this method..... I fast for first meal of day for about 3 hours eat breakfast about 10am usually something like steak and eggs and walnuts or something always pro/fat.... With salt added.... I like pro fat meals I'm used to it.... I feel adding carbs around training gives a good pump allows carbs to be shuttled thru to muscle gives good pumps!

I used to have carbs thruout day looked like crap I skiploading once a week got a massive sweet tooth!


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Dazarms said:


> What little goodies have u got here mate from bulk powders
> 
> I've never ordered from them before
> 
> Are they good?


Vitamin c, e, b12 and d! Use them they provide immense service!


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Tucking into heavenly post work out meal first food carbs of day










Oats, manuka honey + pineapple

Trained legs working on hacks now love them


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Mattye8 said:


> Tucking into heavenly post work out meal first food carbs of day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks awesome mate!! I think I will be trying that PWO receipe like!

Scoop of hydro whey in ur oats is it?

Skiploading is great! I learnt it from Rick last summer

He uses it on lets add mass 12 week course every sunday

Calls it by different name though CSMP he named it - carb surge muscle protocal

But it's just skiploading

It works def! and even better if u have sweet tooth like us

Will check out bulk powders cheer mate.

What do u use for BCAA or EAA and vitargo ect.. do u buy them all from bulk powders also


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Dazarms said:


> Looks awesome mate!! I think I will be trying that PWO receipe like!
> 
> Scoop of hydro whey in ur oats is it?
> 
> ...


 It's honey in it mate good mix. Yeah i love skiploading it's awesome. Not meant to be in new diet plan tho.

Yeah mate bulk powders are spot on for all the essentials like that


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Mattye8 said:


> It's honey in it mate good mix. Yeah i love skiploading it's awesome. Not meant to be in new diet plan tho.
> 
> Yeah mate bulk powders are spot on for all the essentials like that


Will check them out cheers mate

pay day friday ! 

So need my supps in like

Im doing skip loading at moment on sundays

When u did that method did u keep carbs constant training through week or did u carb cycle and had few low days before ur reefeed day?

Im really thinking bowt trying JP like is it 12 weeks u get him for?

4,500 cals is alot to take in! would love see how ur cramming all them in during one day like

Esp bulk around workouts


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Dazarms said:


> Will check them out cheers mate
> 
> pay day friday !
> 
> ...


Yeah low carbs mainly used it when cutting however love it so keeping it in their ! Yeah I know feeling bloated all time struggling to get them in tbh


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Had a weekend in Liverpool so in effect 2 cheat days and no training.

When I cheat I've got a big sweet tooth so tend to stick to sugary things low in fat but had a good time

Weighed myself this morning and was 15 st 7 probably high water gain from weekend away

Smashed chest and back today

V bar dips 30kg weighted 2 sets

Machine press 180kg failure 2 sets

Incline flyes 20 reps @ 22kg

Hammer chins with 20kg weighted 6 sets rest paused

Concentration curls 6 sets rest paused

Now attacking fav meal at the moment oats and manuka honey with pineapple.!!!


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Training been going really good did shoulders and tris today

Smith press 120 kg 2 sets failure rest pauses

CGBP 110kg 2 sets rest paused

Laterals 18kg x 20

Clean and press 70kg 6 sets 4 reps

Skull crushers 2 set failure

Increased carbs a bit and weighing around 15.6/7 obviously water glycogen but feeling full


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Impressive Smith press pal :thumbup:


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

joeyh1485 said:


> Impressive Smith press pal :thumbup:


Cheers. Bud!


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Mattye8 said:


> Training been going really good did shoulders and tris today
> 
> Smith press 120 kg 2 sets failure rest pauses
> 
> ...


Looking good mate

Really full looking

and ur lifts impressive

Whats ur cals at the moment you increased them ?

Is your pwo oats and manuka honey/pinaple straight after training as in ur PWO carb source?


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Dazarms said:


> Looking good mate
> 
> Really full looking
> 
> ...


Cheers mate.

Training days eating more mate really feeling hungry however usually just have loads after training. No mate just have a shake and malto straight affer PWO meal about 1 hour- 90 min after bud.

Got some original jack3d so having that before pull tonight


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Mattye8 said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> Training days eating more mate really feeling hungry however usually just have loads after training. No mate just have a shake and malto straight affer PWO meal about 1 hour- 90 min after bud.
> 
> Got some original jack3d so having that before pull tonight


Where did u pick that up from mate!

Loved that stuff, can u send me the link to where ever u got it from

So the oats and pineapple and honey is ur pwo meal whats ur protein source to go with that meal?


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Dazarms said:


> Where did u pick that up from mate!
> 
> Loved that stuff, can u send me the link to where ever u got it from
> 
> So the oats and pineapple and honey is ur pwo meal whats ur protein source to go with that meal?


Got a mate who owns a supp shop he gets it in... Will ask however he's got a continuous feed for the time being, only £26 too!

Have some chicken after....... As you can imagine quite a big PWO meal lol


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Had an EPIC skip load yesterday

Pop tarts, honey nut loops with almond milk, Rice Krispie squares, kids cereal, pancakes with honey, haribo & popcorn

Felt like crap after so much sugar, however fewer hours later felt full and head and rowdy feeling awesome can't wait to train!


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Awesome gym workout today

Weighing in at 100kg and absolutely buzzing

Did chest back today

Smith press rest pause 130 w/o bar 12 reps to 6 reps.

Weighed press how 45kg weighted 6 sets 4 reps 10 sec paused

Cables 2 set failure

Weighed pull underhand 20 6 sets rest paused

Barbell curls 2 sets 70kg bad form conc slow slow eccentric

Now for pineapple oats + honey


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Had a good leg workout today

Started with hamstrings therefore could take the hamstrings partly out of big presses at end and focus on quads

DB dead lifts 54kg dumbbells 6 sets 10 sec rest paused

Lunges 40kg db

Ham curls 2 set failure

Leg press got up to 500kg today for 6-8 reps absolutely loved it felt great. Sitting at just under 16st ATM










As you can see quads were pumped.


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Update

Diet been off track this week due to being taken out for lunch/dinner a couple of times this week so been feeling fat

Did old school upper body workout today with little rest breaks was great

Decline bench

Up to 150kg x 6 was on own so didn't push to failure

Upright row

Up to 80kg for 8

Lateral raises

Up to 22kg

Dips

Body weight 25 reps

Cables 2 sets drop set

Tricep pull down with cable pulley 2 sets failure

Done not in my plan but felt like something different

Finally hit 16st and abs just about visible ....... :/










Going to start hitting sunbeds again soon feeling pasty!


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Mattye8 said:


> Update
> 
> Diet been off track this week due to being taken out for lunch/dinner a couple of times this week so been feeling fat
> 
> ...


mate looking huge

well done

how is things gone over xmas hols and that?

U still with JP following the same diet

Any comps this year mate


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Dazarms said:


> mate looking huge
> 
> well done
> 
> ...


Hi mate thanks for kind words.

Yeah things have gone decent feeling big weighing in over 16.2/3 lb give or take now thickness has improved and all my lifts have gone up a fair bit and coming to last 2 weeks of JP plan which hs gone well. Emailed him last night he's happy even tho haven't stuck to diet 100% which is a shame.

Few update pics


























And a stupid piccy..... Pulled a stupid face I was only one eating seconds unfair to take a pic lol.










U gone with a coach yet?

Been following francis diet on twitter and learnt an insane amount.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

What's the Francis diet mate


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Looking brill already mate. Am a big fan of jps coaching... will be good to see where he can get ya. Subbed


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Mattye8 said:


> Hi mate thanks for kind words.
> 
> Yeah things have gone decent feeling big weighing in over 16.2/3 lb give or take now thickness has improved and all my lifts have gone up a fair bit and coming to last 2 weeks of JP plan which hs gone well. Emailed him last night he's happy even tho haven't stuck to diet 100% which is a shame.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

No problem mate

Results speak for them selves

you have obviously grafted hard even if you aint stuck diet 100% like

Looking at results you have done well mate

What's you goal or what direction you taking things after you have finshed diet with JP

Francis Diet Ive heard the guy

what kind of info have you picked up from him like?

What is his nutrition and training style all about?

Would u be able to email me example your training day diet and non training

I cant pick up anyone coach wise till next month

Xmas crippled me! lol

Have been so skint all month

Im thinking JP like but would like to see a plan of his train diet and non train day to get a feel of how nutrition side of things looks

I no it's all about carbs pre/intra/pwo and using mainly protein fats and other times the day

Im sat at 15.5 stone atm around 11% bf Id say

so goal is bang a lot more thick muscle on while keeping lean and drop bf come summer time

private email is [email protected]

cheers pal


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Dazarms said:


> No problem mate
> 
> Results speak for them selves
> 
> ...


Also pal what cycle have u been on whilst with JP


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Dazarms said:


> Also pal what cycle have u been on whilst with JP


Alright buddy

JP firmly puts forward high intense low volume high frequency. He's got some routines on his Facebook page and on YouTube a few of my mates are doing and have made much better strength gains in 2-3 months!

My cycle is just test enth is my first cycle and I've only got 2 weeks left so looking to maintain then start a new cycle come the summer.

Not sure on goals yet, only got 2 weeks left of my training plan also, would like to compete tho. I highly recommend JP emails you back within an hour even when mailing at like 10/11pm etc. plus you learn some things which you will most likely use for good. I use peptopro now pre and intra I love th stuff my recovery rates have been through the roof!


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Mattye8 said:


> Alright buddy
> 
> JP firmly puts forward high intense low volume high frequency. He's got some routines on his Facebook page and on YouTube a few of my mates are doing and have made much better strength gains in 2-3 months!
> 
> ...


What's pepto pro mate ?

A blended protein with BCAA and EAA in it?

My mate on here Marknorthumbria who used Jp was using EAA mixed with malt dextrin intra workout and vitargo pwo


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Looking brill already mate. Am a big fan of jps coaching... will be good to see where he can get ya. Subbed


Thanks for kind words mate


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Mattye8 said:


> Alright buddy
> 
> JP firmly puts forward high intense low volume high frequency. He's got some routines on his Facebook page and on YouTube a few of my mates are doing and have made much better strength gains in 2-3 months!
> 
> ...


Also what kind of prices does JP charge for using him as your coach

id want to use him from pretty much now and over the summer time

does he give advice on ur cycles also ?


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Dazarms said:


> Also what kind of prices does JP charge for using him as your coach
> 
> id want to use him from pretty much now and over the summer time
> 
> does he give advice on ur cycles also ?


Drop him an email mate at [email protected]

His rates vary I believe

Pepto pro is the fastest absorbing protein available I have it with eaa ans creatine vitargo pre and intra mix it with pineapple cordial it's good.






If that link works? Vid talking about pre workout really gd


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Mattye8 said:


> Drop him an email mate at [email protected]
> 
> His rates vary I believe
> 
> ...


Cheers bud

will check this out tonight after work

stuck in office till 5pm

lunch now tho on the plus side!

just need stay away from those caramel slices in our canteen!

homemade by the staff and amazing man! ha


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Dazarms said:


> Cheers bud
> 
> will check this out tonight after work
> 
> ...


No worries bud, hope it's some use to you! I would def recommend you try it..... Although it adds up £££

Haha least I kno I'm not the only one with sweet tooth cravings, enjoy Mate!


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Mattye8 said:


> No worries bud, hope it's some use to you! I would def recommend you try it..... Although it adds up £££
> 
> Haha least I kno I'm not the only one with sweet tooth cravings, enjoy Mate!


Mate your def not the only one like!

Im so bad at one point Ive seen me up middle the night eating honey straight with a spoon! lol

that was when I was dieting last summer.

That's why I went with skiploading to help satisfy my sweet tooth !

Going use that plan again going into summer like for helping cut up

But right now want more size on me


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Mattye8 said:


> Drop him an email mate at [email protected]
> 
> His rates vary I believe
> 
> ...


Mate this pepto pro

I was going pick some up online tomorrow from My protein

Do u use it PWO also as your protein shake with your fast carbs?

Ive been advised to do the following

pre - Iforce compete and 1 scoop glycofuse and 1 scoop hemoval these are products im getting

Intra - 1 scoop pepto pro and 1 scoop iforce compete and 1 scoop glycol fuse

pwo - 1 scoop peptopro mixed with 2 scoops glycofuse 30 mins after training

Whats your stack around your workout?


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Dazarms said:


> Mate this pepto pro
> 
> I was going pick some up online tomorrow from My protein
> 
> ...


Looks good that I've used hemoval pre insane pumps

I would use peptopro pro for pre and intra so it's readily available for muscles during training..... Peaks during ur sesh. I use hydrowhey affer with malto.... Pepto pro pre and intra with vitargo also eaa, creatine and beta Aline (pre)

Haven't used glycofuse heard great things so will try get some


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Had a good session today

Working on cables for arms to try and get that constant tension. Going to start leaning down a bit soon weighing 16.3 ATM and a.bit watery

Quick back snap


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Mattye8 said:


> Looks good that I've used hemoval pre insane pumps
> 
> I would use peptopro pro for pre and intra so it's readily available for muscles during training..... Peaks during ur sesh. I use hydrowhey affer with malto.... Pepto pro pre and intra with vitargo also eaa, creatine and beta Aline (pre)
> 
> Haven't used glycofuse heard great things so will try get some


Looks good mate

Which Hydrowhey you using then ? for PWO

On nutrition ?

Bit on expensive side tho like

I think My protein do a hydro whey for alot cheaper will check

Which EAA are you using intra?

I was looking at that ALRI Humapro

Pscarb has recomended on here


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2014)

Dazarms said:


> Looks good mate
> 
> Which Hydrowhey you using then ? for PWO
> 
> ...


I'm using MP hydrowhey. Def recommend.

They did have a certificate of hydrolosis up too which is very rare.

It has since been taken down for whatever reason.


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Spawn of Haney said:


> I'm using MP hydrowhey. Def recommend.
> 
> They did have a certificate of hydrolosis up too which is very rare.
> 
> It has since been taken down for whatever reason.


Cheers mate will be purchasing this tonight like

Do you just take your's PWO ?

Nice back tattoo man!

And the back aint bad either!

Wings of steel there like! ha


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2014)

Dazarms said:


> Cheers mate will be purchasing this tonight like
> 
> Do you just take your's PWO ?
> 
> ...


I'm currently taking slin pre workout so it goes in my 1st shake, miss it out in the second and then have it post workout.

Thanks for your kind words also 

Could do with some guns like yours tbh, my arms are so poor in comparison


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Mattye8 said:


> Had a good session today
> 
> Working on cables for arms to try and get that constant tension. Going to start leaning down a bit soon weighing 16.3 ATM and a.bit watery
> 
> Quick back snap


Back is huge!!! FairPlay


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Spawn of Haney said:


> I'm currently taking slin pre workout so it goes in my 1st shake, miss it out in the second and then have it post workout.
> 
> Thanks for your kind words also
> 
> Could do with some guns like yours tbh, my arms are so poor in comparison


Cheers mate but id love give a bit of my arms just to get my back up like yours!

I guess we all want abit of what we aint got

What is your pre workout, intra workout, pwo shakes like then pal?

Ive been tempted use slin for a while now

just bit nervous


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2014)

6iu, 1st shake consists of....

30g malto, 30g dextrose

25g hydrowhey

10g creatine mono

7.5g Glutamine

10g bcaa

1g taurine

1g vit c

3g arginine

2nd shake

30g malto, 30g dextrose

10g bcaa (sipped through workout)

3rd shake (pw) 25g hydro, 5g glutamine, 1g taurine.

Then straight home for 6iu hgh then a full bag of microwavable basmati rice and steak.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Spawn of Haney said:


> I'm currently taking slin pre workout so it goes in my 1st shake, miss it out in the second and then have it post workout.
> 
> Thanks for your kind words also
> 
> Could do with some guns like yours tbh, my arms are so poor in comparison


Mate ive been reading pepto pro is better than Hydro whey PWO

Can be used intra and pwo for best results

But better than Hydro

just add some EAA to it


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2014)

Dazarms said:


> Mate ive been reading pepto pro is better than Hydro whey PWO
> 
> Can be used intra and pwo for best results
> 
> ...


Will look into it, I actually watched a vid today of Jp quoting its better post also.

Where would be best to buy? Bbw?


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Will look into it, I actually watched a vid today of Jp quoting its better post also.
> 
> Where would be best to buy? Bbw?


Ive not looked on there like

but on My protein it is 31 pound for just a 500g bag

45 or something for 1kg bag

Yeah I think JP is getting his clients use it intra and pwo

Pascarb recommends it also over hydro


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Will look into it, I actually watched a vid today of Jp quoting its better post also.
> 
> Where would be best to buy? Bbw?


I'm using BBw pepto pro i don't usually trust bulk suppliers, however I think (don't quote me on this) like virtargo is pattoned their fore have to make in certain way with proper ingredients, ps carb recommends strive, however is dame expensive, I however have not noticed any difference over using bcaa,

I have been using on whey hydro whey and rate it highly


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Spawn of Haney said:


> 6iu, 1st shake consists of....
> 
> 30g malto, 30g dextrose
> 
> ...


Have you had any problems mate with SLin putting on unwanted fat

or making skin thick watery look

Ive never tried slin but dabbled with idea using it with GH long time

however mate mine who has been in game long time tells me not only can u put some fat on with it if ur not carefull and its easy done

but also will knock ur condition on head and give a more watery look . skin can appear thicker so not as thin

How you found it mate


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Good log mate you're in great shape interesting reading this.

Just one thing. What's with the hair and short shorts? Lol. Only pulling your leg.

Subbed.


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Dave 0511 said:


> Good log mate you're in great shape interesting reading this.
> 
> Just one thing. What's with the hair and short shorts? Lol. Only pulling your leg.
> 
> Subbed.


Thanks for the kind words bud

Haha I'm acquired taste, but I do try and shift some heavy weights to compensate!


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Update training still going added. Ore volume now as done 12 weeks of original plan

Quick leg snap upon wake this morning


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Legs upon wake

Then an arm shot before my workout the other day










Gt some glycofuse too so looking forward to having that intra workout with pepto pro after seeing good reviews


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Training going well

End of 3rd week of pct for first cycle everything all the same waited for that dreaded drop?!?!

But got some anabolic designs Tauro test on going

Had a mess about today with body weight squats so I did a 98kg squat for 53 reps was my record was happy with that


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Mattye8 said:


> Legs upon wake
> 
> Then an arm shot before my workout the other day
> 
> ...


Glad you told us it was your arm, could have been ya leg! :beer:


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Mattye8 said:


> Training going well
> 
> End of 3rd week of pct for first cycle everything all the same waited for that dreaded drop?!?!
> 
> ...


Mate backs looking solid and thick !

and that arm shot I thought it was ya leg at first also ! ha

u off cycle now then and on ur pct

how long will u stay off for before going back on and any plans compete this yr m8

Glycofuse is great man!

I got some couple wks back

strawberry kiwi flavour! yummy!


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thought you'd left the forum mate your log went quiet for a while there.


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Glad you told us it was your arm, could have been ya leg! :beer:


Haha one day hopefully arms will be size of quads (one can dream)


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Dazarms said:


> Mate backs looking solid and thick !
> 
> and that arm shot I thought it was ya leg at first also ! ha
> 
> ...


Yeah bud coming to last week of pct training and everything going good gotta great diet plan just trying to stick to it.

Yeah love glycofuse could only get orang mango as strawberry was outta stock but def getting it next time

Gonna stay off til around body power mate I think or maybe slightly longer. Unsure if competing yet meant to be booking a holiday this week so will see....

How about you mate?


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Got two new pre workouts as been off them about 3/months

One called Dr Jekyll which by pro Supps great pump

The other is psycho which is banned like the old jack3d


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Mattye8 said:


> Yeah bud coming to last week of pct training and everything going good gotta great diet plan just trying to stick to it.
> 
> Yeah love glycofuse could only get orang mango as strawberry was outta stock but def getting it next time
> 
> ...


im in same boat at u man

booking up go away in summer with Mrs and also might be going america with her for a month to stay with her family in New york

so just working on packing on serious muscle right now and improving shape/conditon for summer

See what happens from there like

JP done ur diet plan again then mate


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Dazarms said:


> im in same boat at u man
> 
> booking up go away in summer with Mrs and also might be going america with her for a month to stay with her family in New york
> 
> ...


No not used JP for diet this time as unsure if I am gonna compete or not, just started the diet from my Original plan.


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Update

Natty training is going good... Weight is just under 16 stone and my lifts are pretty much the same just decreased reps. Been finished PCT for a month now so getting use to it and motivation is all time high, after my first cycle there's nothing quite like being on cycle as everyone says!

Few update pics

















Was considering doing clen in a month or two to try and tighten up however still researching as unsure to do it whilst on no AAS. Want to keep as much mass as possible and taped down.

Anyway legs tonight

DB Stiff Legged Deads 6 sets 4 reps RP

55kg DBS

Lunges 2 sets RP

42kg x 8 lunges each leg

Lying ham curl

2 sets RP

Leg press

Worked up to 500kg for 6/8 last two bad form

Toe press

6 sets of 4 reps (10 sec rest)

125kg


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Training going good ATM. Been 2 months now since I finished my first cycle and I'm holding a decent size slightly under 16 stone now and my lifts are still up as said before not as much reps.

I'm joining iron works in Birmingham as of next month so looking forward to the increased motivation there


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dem beiber gainz.


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Leg day

My hours have work have gone up now so I'm working earlier until later therefore will be training later!

Legs today

DB STIFF LEG 60kg

6 sets 4 reps rest paused 10 sec rest

DB LUNGES

40kg x 8 lunges each

42 kg x 6 lunges each

Lying ham curls

Last but one stack until failure

Leg press

300kg x 16

400kg x 10

500kg x 6

Calves

Toe press

100 reps all in.

Happy with legs. Need to work on inner tear drop and sweep development I feel that will develop when leaner.


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Tweaked my training slightly

Doing chest and back workouts together, now low volume High intensity

And having arms on their own separate day now.

Quick update weighing at 225lb ATM still holding size. Maybe start cutting in a month or two depends if I decide to do a comp or not. Used to play county level golf when I was skinny whippet and just started back again and really enjoying it

Quick update shot


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Training going really well ATM

Changed my routine around now focusing on hiting arms 3 times a week other body parts workouts around old school compound lifts 5 sessions a week

Update back shot


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Mattye8 said:


> Training going really well ATM
> 
> Changed my routine around now focusing on hiting arms 3 times a week other body parts workouts around old school compound lifts 5 sessions a week
> 
> Update back shot


What's your eye brow routine?


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> What's your eye brow routine?


10 sets of face push ups to failure super setted with face pulls to eyebrows until failure x 1 a week


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Haven't updated in a while trying to slowly lean out the moment training going really good ATM










Weighing 15.5 st ATM abs slowly coming in


----------

